# I smiled, nodded and said "thats nice" first time ever! HAHA



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I finally got tired of educating the uneducated. I am tired of feeling like a "know it all" when it comes to the breed. (sigh) So yesterday I just "let it go" 

A friend of a friend came over, we were standing outside and he saw Helena in the window. He said "that's an American Pit huh?" I smiled and said "yep" And then we went inside and Helena went nuts because she was so excited to see people. And he started petting her and talking about his friends dogs and said "This one is small shes probably less than a year right" I said "Nope shes 3" and he looked surprised but I was on my way out the door to take her potty.

So when I came in he started talking again about how she was small. :hammer: I said "Yep... shes just true to the original breed" 

So he goes on about how his friend has a 3 month old pit who is Helena's size and that his other friend has a pit the size of our coffee table! LMAO And then he continued on about how they are 1200 dollar dogs and how they came from "jesse james lines" I'm guessing Jesse James the dude from Westcoast choppers.. but I didn't know he had a "line" 

Anyway... I smiled, nodded and said "That's nice!" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats all you can do some times. Its sad when people say apbt anymore they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes.. he was speaking of Jesse James from West Coast Choppers... unfortunately he's breeding "pits" as well as many other celebrities are. I feel you on the whole nod and yes em to death thing! I understand completely. Maybe you should've given him the link here and asked him to take a look around and he could've learned on his own... but what you did is fine, as some people don't care to learn the real deal about our beloved breed!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i don't freakin blame you. i get so sick of dumb folk til i don't even read the "Stupid" emails that come in i just delete them. Then there are those who don't know when to stop then i end up cursin' em out......but i'm always willing to be nice to my wonderful friends


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yes.. he was speaking of Jesse James from West Coast Choppers... unfortunately he's breeding "pits" as well as many other celebrities are. I feel you on the whole nod and yes em to death thing! I understand completely. Maybe you should've given him the link here and asked him to take a look around and he could've learned on his own... but what you did is fine, as some people don't care to learn the real deal about our beloved breed!


He wasn't an "owner" so I didn't think it really mattered much. He's just going to believe what his buddies tell him over some chick he knows through his friends girlfriend... you know what I mean? LOL I have gotten into straight up arguments with people before over the exact same thing. Once I asked a dude to look through a magazine I had about APBT... and he said "i don't need to read a magazine, I know what a Pit is" OOOoooooOOOkay.... :flush:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Thats all you can do some times. Its sad when people say apbt anymore they have no idea what they are talking about.


You can't really blame people... I mean look at everything the media labels as a pit bull? Then you have backyard breeders labeling and selling sub par dogs and passing them off as certain bloodlines. And then when your "buddy" has one... you are going to believe what your buddy said his dog is right? There is so much wrong information out there about the breed(s) that's another thing there is more than 1 breed! And if you don't have a good eye it's easy to mistake an American Staffordshire Terrier for a APBT or a Staffy Bull.... and then you American Bullies and even American Bulldogs (sometimes could be mistaken for a pit) into the mix WHEW!!! It gets confusing fast!


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

i like it when there talkin like they no everything about them, then ask me what kinda dog mine is standin rite beside me


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You can't really blame people... I mean look at everything the media labels as a pit bull? Then you have backyard breeders labeling and selling sub par dogs and passing them off as certain bloodlines. And then when your "buddy" has one... you are going to believe what your buddy said his dog is right? There is so much wrong information out there about the breed(s) that's another thing there is more than 1 breed! And if you don't have a good eye it's easy to mistake an American Staffordshire Terrier for a APBT or a Staffy Bull.... and then you American Bullies and even American Bulldogs (sometimes could be mistaken for a pit) into the mix WHEW!!! It gets confusing fast!


I am lucky i met Lisa (K9performanceknls) when i started really learning about the APBT, before i was fed the cruddy mess about what a "Real" pit bull is when he's walking around looking like a great dane. I met her and she and Cheryl Caragan steered me on what the Correct American Pit Bull Terrier is. I'm glad i got to them, or vice versa before i was fed the fake lies from the breeders who breed for money and money only


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha I just came to a realization that everything about ME is "too small" People have been telling me my entire pregnancy "You don't look pregnant" and then it turned into "Oh wow you don't look THAT far along" "You are really small, your going to have a small baby" It drives me nuts! I just started smiling at those people and saying "Well dr says we are right on schedule and everything is perfect!" Just like the entire time I've had Helena people told me she was "too small" haha And my dog is the right size... and according to the doctors so am I! 

People just like to think they know everything it seems about EVERYTHING! 

You can't catch a break being small in America... hahaha


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You can't really blame people... I mean look at everything the media labels as a pit bull? Then you have backyard breeders labeling and selling sub par dogs and passing them off as certain bloodlines. And then when your "buddy" has one... you are going to believe what your buddy said his dog is right? There is so much wrong information out there about the breed(s) that's another thing there is more than 1 breed! And if you don't have a good eye it's easy to mistake an American Staffordshire Terrier for a APBT or a Staffy Bull.... and then you American Bullies and even American Bulldogs (sometimes could be mistaken for a pit) into the mix WHEW!!! It gets confusing fast!


Yeah I know I just meant its sad for the breed that no out side the "bully" world knows the difference any more. Because of the media and I mean just google the words pitbull in any form and the first dogs you see are not true apbt.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I am lucky i met Lisa (K9performanceknls) when i started really learning about the APBT, before i was fed the crappy mess about what a "Real" pit bull is when he's walking around looking like a great dane. I met her and she and Cheryl Caragan steered me on what the Correct American Pit Bull Terrier is. I'm glad i got to them, or vice versa before i was fed the fake lies from the breeders who breed for money and money only


Thats wonderful!!! I have always been one to pick up a book or magazine before I trust "word of mouth" I rarely ever take what a stranger tells me as a fact. The truth is people like to over exaggerate and make up stories to make themselves look more impressive. My dad always called them "fish stories" which is quite similar to "pit bull stories" haha! Ever talked to someone who was telling you about a "pit bull" with a head THIS BIG

It's a lot similar to a fisherman who caught a fish "THIS BIG!" lol!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah I know I just meant its sad for the breed that no out side the "bully" world knows the difference any more. Because of the media and I mean just google the words pitbull in any form and the first dogs you see are not true apbt.


I agree with you completely! Even the owners don't know half the time! And thats when info really gets skewed! Have you ever completely broke someones heart telling them their 110lb dog ain't a real pit bull? LOL This is why I just smile and nod now. It's not worth the effort, especially when they claim to have paid so much money for their dog. And they are REALLY trying to impress you with those numbers and the dogs weight! :hammer:

Anyhow, I'm in Tulsa too! I sent you a message on your page. Was wondering if you are guy/girl and how old you are?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thats wonderful!!! I have always been one to pick up a book or magazine before I trust "word of mouth" I rarely ever take what a stranger tells me as a fact. The truth is people like to over exaggerate and make up stories to make themselves look more impressive. My dad always called them "fish stories" which is quite similar to "pit bull stories" haha! Ever talked to someone who was telling you about a "pit bull" with a head THIS BIG
> 
> It's a lot similar to a fisherman who caught a fish "THIS BIG!" lol!


XD Your daddy sounds like my granddaddy! He also always said: "A mans tongue can be poisonous"

Yeah with that 26 inch heads. A Breed alone is never based on the appearance of the dog, its based on what the dog stands for, was bred for, his uses, not ONLY his looks. Some people are just so freakin' foolish. I'm a kid and i know more then some of them!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> XD Your daddy sounds like my granddaddy! He also always said: "A mans tongue can be poisonous"
> 
> Yeah with that 26 inch heads. A Breed alone is never based on the appearance of the dog, its based on what the dog stands for, was bred for, his uses, not ONLY his looks. Some people are just so freakin' foolish. I'm a kid and i know more then some of them!


Your granddad sounds like a wise man!And your a smart kid!  It is bad how many people like to make up stories to look cool.

But really what does someone gain by telling me I have a small dog? Do they think they are hurting my feelings? LOL Am I going to be like "Dang I know, I'm taking her to the pound so I can get a bigger and badder one!" :woof:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I agree with you completely! Even the owners don't know half the time! And thats when info really gets skewed! Have you ever completely broke someones heart telling them their 110lb dog ain't a real pit bull? LOL This is why I just smile and nod now. It's not worth the effort, especially when they claim to have paid so much money for their dog. And they are REALLY trying to impress you with those numbers and the dogs weight! :hammer:
> 
> Anyhow, I'm in Tulsa too! I sent you a message on your page. Was wondering if you are guy/girl and how old you are?


Yeah I actually had a guy get mad at me about his bully telling not to talk about his dog not being a ABPT, he said I was just a liar. I just smiled and said I'm the liar? you should get a book.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah I actually had a guy get mad at me about his bully telling not to talk about his dog not being a ABPT, he said I was just a liar. I just smiled and said I'm the liar? you should get a book.


lol Sounds like people I've ran into! What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Your granddad sounds like a wise man!And your a smart kid!  It is bad how many people like to make up stories to look cool.
> 
> But really what does someone gain by telling me I have a small dog? Do they think they are hurting my feelings? LOL Am I going to be like "Dang I know, I'm taking her to the pound so I can get a bigger and badder one!" :woof:


Thank you but Seriously. Some people just don't know when to stop. Some LIVE to start arguments of little things and die with their hands clutched to their hair, where their last moments on earth were arguing and pulling it out.

I'm not gonna get gray hair over anyone, and being mad, and stressed all the time can do that, and not only that, it can damage your heart. Not only with it being cold, but one day it'll stop, and you'll be the one holding a grudge all of a women and her dog that seemed "small", Makes no sense.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Thank you but Seriously. Some people just don't know when to stop. Some LIVE to start arguments of little things and die with their hands clutched to their hair, where their last moments on earth were arguing and pulling it out.
> 
> I'm not gonna get gray hair over anyone, and being mad, and stressed all the time can do that, and not only that, it can damage your heart. Not only with it being cold, but one day it'll stop, and you'll be the one holding a grudge all of a women and her dog that seemed "small", Makes no sense.


Yep! I love to talk about the breed.. but I do it on here because I can't stand to talk to most people about them in real life.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yep! I love to talk about the breed.. but I do it on here because I can't stand to talk to most people about them in real life.


XD Sho nuff! And we're lucky to have such good friends who are on the same page as us 

I'm gonna hit the sack. Nighterz to you and your furry kids, nice conversation we had!  :clap:

Signing Off  Roger that!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol Sounds like people I've ran into! What kind of dogs do you have?


I have old style bullies meaning staffy apbt cross type bullies. but have work with rescue groups to home a few apbt in our area.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

try living in NYc, every 15 year old want to talk to you about your pit or Rottie, but it's the pit that recieves the most ignorant comments. i really hate the " what kind of pit is he?"
i feel like saying " a happy one".


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NinaThePitbull said:


> try living in NYc, every 15 year old want to talk to you about your pit or Rottie, but it's the pit that recieves the most ignorant comments. i really hate the " what kind of pit is he?"
> i feel like saying " a happy one".


:clap: That's exactly what you should say!! That would pretty much shut em up, don't ya think!? LMAO! I'm sorry, but that would definately be me.. when I had my dogs, and people would ask me if they could pet them, I'd say sure.. then they'd ask, will it bite me... and you know what my response would be... "Well, he/she has teeth. I can't guarantee that he/she won't bite, but I'm pretty sure I've socialized him/her and trained him/her well enough that he/she won't bite." The look on their faces was priceless! Of course, my dogs were always happy to meet new people and loved the attention, so there was never any danger, but I just let it be known that the dog had teeth and that it's always a possibility to be bitten.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> :clap: That's exactly what you should say!! That would pretty much shut em up, don't ya think!? LMAO! I'm sorry, but that would definately be me.. when I had my dogs, and people would ask me if they could pet them, I'd say sure.. then they'd ask, will it bite me... and you know what my response would be... "Well, he/she has teeth. I can't guarantee that he/she won't bite, but I'm pretty sure I've socialized him/her and trained him/her well enough that he/she won't bite." The look on their faces was priceless! Of course, my dogs were always happy to meet new people and loved the attention, so there was never any danger, but I just let it be known that the dog had teeth and that it's always a possibility to be bitten.


Loll thats my line too ........ I even say that when they ask if my shnorkie will bite. They both have teeth! ...
Megan sometimes thats just the best response nod and yes ... yada yada lolll.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

People some times. I had people argue with me about Dosia too. The hole he's not wide enough or his head is not big enough blah blah blah......................same old 
We can't educate every one since half of them don't wanna learn at all.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> People some times. I had people argue with me about Dosia too. The hole he's not wide enough or his head is not big enough blah blah blah......................same old
> We can't educate every one since half of them don't wanna learn at all.


Really?! LOL Dosia is a pretty big boy as it is! I be Helena is about half his size. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's gotta huge but when he was a pup every one was like no way he's part lab lmao. Not even close LMAO.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

gotta love the stupid. every day i have some one ask me what kind of dog i own. and when i tell them its an APBT they say "how come her head is so small"?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> gotta love the stupid. every day i have some one ask me what kind of dog i own. and when i tell them its an APBT they say "how come her head is so small"?


Yep yep.... gotta love that comment!!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah I know I just meant its sad for the breed that no out side the "bully" world knows the difference any more. Because of the media and I mean just google the words pitbull in any form and the first dogs you see are not true apbt.


People IN the bully world still dont know it that is why they are being registered as pit bulls LMAO



Shes Got Heart said:


> I agree with you completely! Even the owners don't know half the time! And thats when info really gets skewed! Have you ever completely broke someones heart telling them their 110lb dog ain't a real pit bull? LOL This is why I just smile and nod now. It's not worth the effort, especially when they claim to have paid so much money for their dog. And they are REALLY trying to impress you with those numbers and the dogs weight! :hammer:
> 
> Anyhow, I'm in Tulsa too! I sent you a message on your page. Was wondering if you are guy/girl and how old you are?


Dont forget the head size :rofl:


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I finally got tired of educating the uneducated. I am tired of feeling like a "know it all" when it comes to the breed. (sigh) So yesterday I just "let it go"
> 
> A friend of a friend came over, we were standing outside and he saw Helena in the window. He said "that's an American Pit huh?" I smiled and said "yep" And then we went inside and Helena went nuts because she was so excited to see people. And he started petting her and talking about his friends dogs and said "This one is small shes probably less than a year right" I said "Nope shes 3" and he looked surprised but I was on my way out the door to take her potty.
> 
> ...


i'm new to this board so i don't want to make enemies, but i agree with all of you. when these dogs were brought over here they probably averaged less than 35 lbs. and these dogs were the backbone of the breed. i am partial to the old school breeders like the colby family. these dogs have hardly changed in 100 years !!!


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

kg420 said:


> People some times. I had people argue with me about Dosia too. The hole he's not wide enough or his head is not big enough blah blah blah......................same old
> We can't educate every one since half of them don't wanna learn at all.


wtf is up with people measuring their dog's heads? "brutus" has a 49" head !!!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ichibanpitbull said:


> wtf is up with people measuring their dog's heads? "brutus" has a 49" head !!!


Not sure why did you measure it?


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

gamer, i'm being just a bit sarcastic. 49 inch head?


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

and my dog's name is kali


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I measured Helena's because it is small, and I thought it would be freakin hilarious to bust out the number and sarcastically brag..... So I used the little measure tape I use to measure my belly... 


Helena has a 17inch head!!!! YEAH!!! SHE'S HUGE! You Ain't got nothing on this! hahaha

And my belly at 38weeks is 42 inches! hehehehe


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ichibanpitbull said:


> gamer, i'm being just a bit sarcastic. 49 inch head?


well depending on how you measured and how much you exaggerated its not to far fetched


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I measured Helena's because it is small, and I thought it would be freakin hilarious to bust out the number and sarcastically brag..... So I used the little measure tape I use to measure my belly...
> 
> Helena has a 17inch head!!!! YEAH!!! SHE'S HUGE! You Ain't got nothing on this! hahaha
> 
> And my belly at 38weeks is 42 inches! hehehehe


Whoo hot doggie man you should bred the heck outta her! How wide is her chest?


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I measured Helena's because it is small, and I thought it would be freakin hilarious to bust out the number and sarcastically brag..... So I used the little measure tape I use to measure my belly...
> 
> Helena has a 17inch head!!!! YEAH!!! SHE'S HUGE! You Ain't got nothing on this! hahaha
> 
> And my belly at 38weeks is 42 inches! hehehehe


my point exactly. i'm sick of seeing 22,23,24, inch head. i've never measured my dog's head, even for a goof. not even sure how.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hahaha the classic head measurement. 

"well my dogs head is bigger than a watermelon"!


----------

